# Employee complaint



## scarson (Nov 2, 2019)

I read several online comments about their ultra store personnel being "snotty"  it must be a company common training tool. Every single one have visited is the same!!  Hey ULTA. We Do Not have to shop your stores. Lose the attitude or eventually you will lose the customers!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 8, 2019)

well why don't you provide feedback? you can do it online


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 8, 2019)

That's a bummer. Everyone I've encountered at my Ulta has been very nice.


----------

